# Something similar to Prokofiev's Troika?



## Blogsbout (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello there,
I hope someone can help me in the right direction:

I love the very majestic and theatrical start of Troika and also the grand finale that reminds of the curtains going down at the ballet.
So beautiful, emotional and majestic.
Tchaikovsky uses it a lot too and his grand finale is hard to beat.
Are there any others that uses a those beautiful and grand openings and the grand finale?

Any direction would be much appreciated.

Best regards
Dan


----------

